# Wildtype vs. Ivory Sulcatas



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 26, 2012)

Which type of sulcata do you prefer, wildtype or ivory? Please let us know which you prefer and why.

Me, I prefer wildtype because I suspect that ivory sulcatas may have a reduced ability to bask and stay out in the sun. Also, being of lighter color, they might warm up more slowly, too. Seems to me like another example of artificial selection reducing, not improving, on an animal's fitness. What do you think?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 26, 2012)

I have no experience with ivories, but I do generally favor natural "wild-type" phenotypes more anyway. Plus, the price of an ivory is a lot more than I can spend on any new tortoises!

I'm sure someone who has kept the ivory sulcatas longterm can comment on their behavior outdoors, specifically basking. I know the albinos require special care because of the lack of pigment in their eyes, and too much exposure to direct sunlight would cause them blindness. The ivories do not have this problem.

But I suppose what you are getting at is whether or not the reduced pigmentation on their skin and shells would still cause them harm if they basked in sunlight to long? Again, the only people who could really answer are people who have kept ivories for a number of years outdoors and observed the results.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, we would need to hear from experience ivory keepers. One person (in another thread) did say that he saw no problem in the ivory's ability to bask, although if memory serves, he did seem to think that they did not absorb as much heat from the sun. I'll see if I can find that post and link to it here.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the Ivory ones are very pretty but I like my "wildtype".


----------



## DeanS (Jun 26, 2012)

I like both...equally...uh...sort of! Since acquiring these 6 little Sudan sulcata from Brad Morris...I have to admit...I'm smitten all over again! I can't say enough about them. It's gotten to the point that I have the Ivories for sale...casually...but serious offers will be considered...EXCEPT for ALADAR! The wife says he doesn't go for less than 10K...and she's gonna get her way! Since I don't see ANYONE forking up that much...I know he'll be here a LONG time! So, I win either way! It's EVEN STEVEN, BABY!


----------

